# Clumber Park Cockapoo Gathering



## sarahjo

Well we had a great afternoon meeting everyone and their lovely Cockpoos and although I had my camera charged and ready to go I didn't manage to take many pics, but here are the ones I did take:

http://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g478/sarahjothorpe/Clumber%20Park%20Cockapoos%202011/


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Oh well done Sarah! I've just been playing 'Spot the Poo' ..... what fun! Looks like you all had a great time. Glad there were some extra children around to help Julia and Stephen with their pack! 

Karen xx


----------



## Missgvus

We came and just couldn't find anyone. I'm absolutely gutted :-((


----------



## Jedicrazy

Missgvus said:


> We came and just couldn't find anyone. I'm absolutely gutted :-((


Oh no, what a shame  Don't worry, I'm sure there will be another one.


----------



## Jedicrazy

Fab pictures! Looks like another successful meet, glad the weather held out for you


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Missgvus said:


> We came and just couldn't find anyone. I'm absolutely gutted :-((


Oh shame! Did you all get the mobile number of someone who was definitely walking? That's what we did with the last two south meets. Didn't need to use it but it was available if we were delayed etc.

Karen xx


----------



## ali-s.j.

Oh Gill, that's such a shame 
Great pics Sarah


----------



## JoJo

Thank you Sarah .... lovely pics .. thank you for sharing them with us xxx

I hope you all had cockapoo fun xxx


----------



## Nadhak

Oh Missgvus 
so sorry you did not find us - most of us struggled due to the size of the place and multitude of car parks! But Mick had said to head for the bridge and that was the only easy way of finding the car park! The lack of phone signal did not help matters!
We really enjoyed the day - all the poos were amazing and had great fun - owners were fab too!!
x
my piccys are uploading slowly on photo bucket - but here is a teaser!


----------



## Nadhak




----------



## ali-s.j.

You'll need to tell us who everyone is


----------



## Nadhak

This is 3 year old Georgi x


----------



## Nadhak

ali-s.j. said:


> You'll need to tell us who everyone is


Oh ecky thump - thats hard!
Will try - on the photo you commented on - Oscar - black pup belonging to Rose with his half sister Holly and Bayley!


----------



## Nadhak

Woody, Woodetta, Yogi with Buzz and Yum YUm in the background


----------



## Nadhak

Treacle and Poppy playing - Eddie walking ahead


----------



## JoJo

I spotted Bayley & Holly ....


----------



## Nadhak

Yogi having a cuddle from my Daughter Georgina - Georgi and Oscar behind


----------



## Nadhak

Woody woodetta and Yogi being well looked after by the Sharple family!


----------



## Nadhak




----------



## Sarette

I'm loving these piccies!! So glad everyone had a fab time! x


----------



## Nadhak




----------



## cockerpoo61

It was nice to meet you all, and Bayley and Holly had a great time, both fell asleep in the car, and went back to sleep as soon as we got in!!!!!

Here are some photos, not sure if it'll work as I've not done this before!!!!!

http://s1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc390/scallywag1961/#!cpZZ3QQtppZZ36


----------



## Nadhak

Treacle trying to catch Eddie x


----------



## ali-s.j.

Charlie


----------



## Nadhak

Yogi - yet another cuddle - too tired for anything else!


----------



## Nadhak




----------



## Nadhak

Handsome Eddie


----------



## cockerpoo61

A quick picture of everyone + dogs. If you would like to say where you are and your dogs name, it might help us all with bad memories!


----------



## Nadhak




----------



## cockerpoo61

From right to left, we know the last 4 dogs.

Large Black - Eddie - Owner Sarah
Small Apricot - Poppy - Owner Karen
Large Apricot - Bayley - Owner Gail
Small Brown - Holly - Owner Gail


----------



## cockerpoo61

From right to left, we know the last 4 dogs.

Large Black - Eddie - Owner Sarah
Small Apricot - Poppy - Owner Karen
Large Apricot - Bayley - Owner Gail
Small Brown - Holly - Owner Gail 

Sorry, forgot the picture!!!


----------



## ali-s.j.

Ooh Treacle, wish I'd been there for a cuddle with you


----------



## Muddysideup

I'm uploading some piccies to Flickr - won't be too long I hope (112MB)


----------



## cockerpoo61

It was nice to meet you Rosemary and Oscar (Hollys half brother). Good luck picking Alfie up in a couple of weeks


----------



## JoJo

Ahh what a lovely meet .. all your cockapoo are totally fab ....


----------



## michaelwatson54

We had a great time meeting everyone and all the Cockapoo's Absolutely gutted we didn't manage to get everyone together our plan's where scupperd by the Food Fayre and the Park closing off the Car Park I intended to get everyone into

We took loads of pictures of everyone but left my camera on during the journey home and the battery has gone flat so can't down load at the moment but will as soon as I can

Again I'm so sorry to those who made the effort only not to find us all 
Note to self must do better


----------



## sarahjo

You did great, don't be too hard on yourself - we just need to pick a quiet day next time! (and maybe add some gps coordinates )


----------



## sarahjo

Nadhak said:


>


Look at Eddie gazing up at Yogi - I could have quite happily sneaked Yogi into my bag, he was lovely x


----------



## Nadhak

Eddie - Treacle misses you already!


----------



## Nadhak

michaelwatson54 said:


> We had a great time meeting everyone and all the Cockapoo's Absolutely gutted we didn't manage to get everyone together our plan's where scupperd by the Food Fayre and the Park closing off the Car Park I intended to get everyone into
> 
> We took loads of pictures of everyone but left my camera on during the journey home and the battery has gone flat so can't down load at the moment but will as soon as I can
> 
> Again I'm so sorry to those who made the effort only not to find us all
> Note to self must do better


Ah Mick - now stop it - it was circumstances beyond your control - and its a great excuse for another meet!
Thank you again for taking the time to organise and research the venue - such a responsibility and I for one am very grateful!
:yo:


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Looks like Eddie might challenge Rufus height wise! Lovely big boy .....I like big boys (naughty snigger!). Treacle is adorable - stunning colouring. All 'poos gorgeous actually - what a spectrum of colours you had there - just missing an apricot and black and white I believe!. I am so jealous. I'd have loved to have been there but it was just too far. So glad you all had a lovely time and that the weather was kind. 

Karen xx


----------



## sharplesfamily

Hello all,

Wow what a wonderful day! I can't believe the weather was so beautiful for us, and there were so many of us! But I'm also gutted that not everyone found us. To make the effort and then fail to find everyone must have been such a disappointment . We are all so sorry! Mick it certainly wasn't your fault. You did a fantastic job of organising it - thank you.

Well I took a few photos - I've put the best of them on photobucket. So get a cup of tea or glass of wine, click on the link below and watch it as a slideshow. I apologise now for not naming them all.. 

http://photobucket.com/Clumberpark

Our Luna thought she was part of the Jukee Doodles pack half the time


----------



## sarahjo

Nadhak said:


> Eddie - Treacle misses you already!


Treacle was a topic of conversation on the way home too - very lovely x

Thanks for the lovely pic Nadine


----------



## karenann1964

Hope these pictures upload ok. Had a great day today, lovely to meet everybody, Poppy is so exhausted after all the running about. Must do it again soon.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Wow great photos again Harri. Think we need you at our Surrey meet! If you were approx 1 hour from St Albans then I reckon it'll be 2 hours approx to Virginia Waters. Definitely do-able! xxxxxxxxxxxx 

Karen xx


----------



## karenann1964

Oops try again.


----------



## Nadhak

Harri - they are fantastic Photos - put me to shame! Have copied the one of my son Fraser with Woody and Woodetta - just love it!
You have a lovely family and Luna is just adorable - was lovely meeting you all x


----------



## sarahjo

Great photos Karen, I think my daughter Josie has a bit of a soft spot for Poppy now x


----------



## Muddysideup

Hope this link below takes you to my photos of today's meeting which we thoroughly enjoyed:-
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627699193576/


----------



## Jukee Doodles

What a fun afternoon. Thank you so much all of our little helpers. It was great to meet everyone and their 'poos. Here are a couple of pics that we took to add to the collection. 

http://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff486/JukeeDoodles/Clumber%20Poo%20Fest%2011/

J xx


----------



## Missgvus

michaelwatson54 said:


> We had a great time meeting everyone and all the Cockapoo's Absolutely gutted we didn't manage to get everyone together our plan's where scupperd by the Food Fayre and the Park closing off the Car Park I intended to get everyone into
> 
> We took loads of pictures of everyone but left my camera on during the journey home and the battery has gone flat so can't down load at the moment but will as soon as I can
> 
> Again I'm so sorry to those who made the effort only not to find us all
> Note to self must do better


Thank you for organising the day it's just my bad luck that we didn't find you!
The pictures posted have made up for it a little.
Wish me more luck next time!!!
Gill & Stanley & Murphy xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Missgvus xxx So sorry x we did get your text when we were leaving as the reception was zero once through the gate !!!
We also got lost and it was purely Luck that we found the others - as I too headed for the Centre - then found "Bridge" and knew that was in the messages x
The best thing is that it can be done again - and I'm sure it will be well attended.
Thanks must go to Mike and Jeanette arranging it.
......thinking Gibraltar Point Skegness some time soon - out of season.

From a personal point of view - The mini Sharples were a Godsend - they are two born dog-whisperers. 

Stephen xxxx


----------



## karenann1964

More pics. see if you can spot yourselves.


----------



## Sezra

Looks like a lovely afternoon! Glad you all had fun and what gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Jedicrazy

Wow wow wow - loads more amazing photos! The venue looks great, well done Mick and Jeanette for organising. Look forward to joining in with the next one. 

Oh and Treacle - you have another fan to add to you no doubt growing collection. :love-eyes:


----------



## michaelwatson54

Thanks Guy's for all the kind words here are some of the pics we took enjoy Oh no! they are to big to load as I normally do so I'm going to put them on photobucket and post tomorrow now


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Thanks Mike and Jeanette x
We particularly liked this shot of Alfie from our photobucket album:








S xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy

WOW what a gorgeous bunch of cockapoos.

Lovely to see them all together. Sure you had loads of fun 

They are all lovely but extra smitten with Treacle and woody/woodetta :love-eyes:


----------



## ali-s.j.

karenann1964 said:


> Hope these pictures upload ok. Had a great day today, lovely to meet everybody, Poppy is so exhausted after all the running about. Must do it again soon.


Is that you in the liiac t-shirt Karen?


----------



## ali-s.j.

Wow, what a fantastic set of photos Harri and Dave  I think Josh will be a Cockapoo Whisperer! And Charlie is as cute as any Cockapoo puppy


----------



## ali-s.j.

> Who is this blonde bombshell?
Click to expand...


----------



## ali-s.j.

sarahjo said:


> Great photos Karen, I think my daughter Josie has a bit of a soft spot for Poppy now x


Me too  She is gorgeous, how old?


----------



## ali-s.j.

Jukee Doodles said:


> What a fun afternoon. Thank you so much all of our little helpers. It was great to meet everyone and their 'poos. Here are a couple of pics that we took to add to the collection.
> 
> http://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff486/JukeeDoodles/Clumber%20Poo%20Fest%2011/
> 
> J xx


What beautiful pictures - I love the last one where Charlie obeys with the rest


----------



## karenann1964

ali-s.j. said:


> Me too  She is gorgeous, how old?



Awww thanks Ali, yes her name is poppy and she is 18 weeks old. I also think she is quite a cutie :iagree: but then again I'm bound to be biased. :laugh:
There were quite a few gorgeous cockapoo's there yesterday, I wish I could have taken some home with me. :love-eyes:


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Charlie is amazing , he's so in tunes with the dogs........I think he must have been raised by wolves. I love him. J xx


----------



## ali-s.j.

Aw, wish I'd been there  Been trying to work out who's who! Is the other wee blonde Jo's? (Do I know Jo on here?) I like Blondes


----------



## ali-s.j.

Jukee Doodles said:


> Charlie is amazing , he's so in tunes with the dogs........I think he must have been raised by wolves. I love him. J xx


:iagree: Apart from seeing all the cockapoos, I wanted to see Charlie. Josh seems to be a cockapoo magnet 

So, these new pups you're getting - will they make babies like Treacle?


----------



## sharplesfamily

Guys thanks so much for your comments about my boys. Brings tears to my eyes. They are brilliant with all dogs. And even Charlie now picks up Luna's poo! I'm a very proud mummy 

Harri xxx


----------



## ali-s.j.

I'm feeling very nostalgic Harri - my younger son is leaving home on Saturday, damp face again!


----------



## sharplesfamily

ali-s.j. said:


> I'm feeling very nostalgic Harri - my younger son is leaving home on Saturday, damp face again!


Oh crikey Ali. What a massive milestone!! You definitely have every right to have a damp face. Best of luck to him, and you!! I think chocolate and wine are in order at the weekend!!

Hx


----------



## DONNA

karenann1964 said:


> Awww thanks Ali, yes her name is poppy and she is 18 weeks old. I also think she is quite a cutie :iagree: but then again I'm bound to be biased. :laugh:
> There were quite a few gorgeous cockapoo's there yesterday, I wish I could have taken some home with me. :love-eyes:


Hi Poppy's mum,i think Buddy was smitten with Poppy:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## DONNA

sarahjo said:


> Well we had a great afternoon meeting everyone and their lovely Cockpoos and although I had my camera charged and ready to go I didn't manage to take many pics, but here are the ones I did take:
> 
> http://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g478/sarahjothorpe/Clumber%20Park%20Cockapoos%202011/


Hi Sarah ,i was just wondering where you go to get Eddie clipped i really loved his coat thanks Donnax


----------



## wellerfeller

Glad you all had a great time love all the pics! Can't wait til V.W meet now


----------



## karenann1964

DONNA said:


> Hi Poppy's mum,i think Buddy was smitten with Poppy:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


Hi Donna, Yes poppy did seem to have lots of fun playing with Buddy and Luna, both gorgeous gorgeous puppys :love-eyes::love-eyes:
Making me think about getting another one now so she has a playmate. :jumping::jumping:


----------



## cockerpoo61

Jo,Jo, Bayley and Holly are so happy that you recognised them at the Clumber Park photos from yesterday. They had a really nice time and it would have been a 100% perfect day if you had been there


----------



## karenann1964

ali-s.j. said:


> Is that you in the liiac t-shirt Karen?


I am not in this picture Ali, though Poppy is.
However if you look at the group pictures I am the second adult from the right.


----------



## michaelwatson54

Ok so here goes see if I can get this right
http://s1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa472/michaelwatson54/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ24


----------



## michaelwatson54

michaelwatson54 said:


> Ok so here goes see if I can get this right
> http://s1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa472/michaelwatson54/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ24


It appears you got one or two others on there but all viewable I'll get the hang of it just not quite sure how to put on some indivually


----------



## Mogdog

Wow, I've just spent ages looking through all the fab photos .... what lovely dogs ... looks like you all had a wonderful time.

Love Woody & Woodetta's coats, they have lightened so much. Love all the cockapoos! 

Looking forward to the Surrey meet.  Sue x


----------



## ali-s.j.

karenann1964 said:


> I am not in this picture Ali, though Poppy is.
> However if you look at the group pictures I am the second adult from the right.


OK - Picture of Jo + lady in lilac t-shirt + 2 blonde poos - is Poppy bigger one? Who is smaller one ( I think also in photo on tartan blanket on her own, or is that Poppy?) I just like to have these things sorted in my mind, not that I'll remember!

Right - cancel the above - I have got it (although I would still like to know who Jo is, and her dog )
Oh, and please can I have Poppy? :love-eyes:


----------



## MillieDog

Brilliant photos Karenann.

Can anyone answer me a quick question. The two brown & white mottled puppies (sorry don't know correct term), are they Woody & Woodetta. They look so similar to Buzz (or is it YumYum)  I really must pay attention more.

I just love their colouring. Almost like a brown & white version of Millie. Oh wouldn't it be lovely to have another puppies, similar to Millie. Stop It!!! I've never imagined having two dogs before, what would hubby say


----------



## ali-s.j.

Woody and Woodetta are choc sable, the choc/white ones are Luna (Sharples) and Buddy (Donna) They are litter mates 

Oh, you should definitely get another puppy, Millie would love it (...so would you )


----------



## michaelwatson54

ali-s.j. said:


> OK - Picture of Jo + lady in lilac t-shirt + 2 blonde poos - is Poppy bigger one? Who is smaller one ( I think also in photo on tartan blanket on her own, or is that Poppy?) I just like to have these things sorted in my mind, not that I'll remember!
> 
> Right - cancel the above - I have got it (although I would still like to know who Jo is, and her dog )
> Oh, and please can I have Poppy? :love-eyes:


Hi Ali
Jo is a friend of our's, Jeannette and Jo use to work together and when Jeannette told her we were getting Alfie and Milo she decided to pay JD's a visit and some short weeks later was lucky to get Barney who's from Ziggy & Susie I think?? He's about 7 months now


----------



## michaelwatson54

ali-s.j. said:


> Woody and Woodetta are choc sable, the choc/white ones are Luna (Sharples) and Buddy (Donna) They are litter mates
> 
> Oh, you should definitely get another puppy, Millie would love it (...so would you )


Err! point of order Luna, Buddy & Alfie are Choc/Roan thankyou


----------



## ali-s.j.

Thanks Mick, he's lovely that's all  ( you know I'm partial to those blondes )


----------



## ali-s.j.

michaelwatson54 said:


> Err! point of order Luna, Buddy & Alfie are Choc/Roan thankyou


A thousand apologies  and I didn't mean to leave Alfie out - it was jsut the photo I found was tagged Buddy and Luna  Lovely to see the 3 siblings playing together


----------



## Jukee Doodles

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Ali
> Jo is a friend of our's, Jeannette and Jo use to work together and when Jeannette told her we were getting Alfie and Milo she decided to pay JD's a visit and some short weeks later was lucky to get Barney who's from Ziggy & Susie I think?? He's about 7 months now


Barney is a Bonnie x Ziggy pup. J xx


----------



## ali-s.j.

He's lovely, looks like a Ziggy pup


----------



## karenann1964

Video of Poppy and Buddy playing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJa4pSFhLMo


----------



## ali-s.j.

ah, she really is gorgeous :love-eyes:


----------



## DONNA

OMG OMG that videos so cute love it !!! nearly as much as Buddy loves Poppy


----------



## karenann1964

Another Video clip, 
click on the picture to watch.


----------



## michaelwatson54

Now I know how to do it I'll put some of my fav's on here


----------



## sarahjo

DONNA said:


> Hi Sarah ,i was just wondering where you go to get Eddie clipped i really loved his coat thanks Donnax


Hi Donna

I have absolutely no idea?! His previous owners had him clipped last spring and we've just let it grow - they had given him a Poodle clip  but now he looks like a Cockapoo


----------



## DONNA

Yea he looks gorg ! just the right length


----------



## DONNA

Heres a couple of pics from hubbies phone


----------



## sharplesfamily

Jukee Doodles said:


> Charlie is amazing , he's so in tunes with the dogs........I think he must have been raised by wolves. I love him. J xx


You should hear him howling at the full moon!! 

Dave


----------



## Pepster

Thank you for organizing this, it really was great to see all the dogs together and it was lovely to meet everyone.
The photos are fab!


----------



## MillieDog

ali-s.j. said:


> Woody and Woodetta are choc sable, the choc/white ones are Luna (Sharples) and Buddy (Donna) They are litter mates
> 
> Oh, you should definitely get another puppy, Millie would love it (...so would you )


Thanks Ali. They are just lovely. Oh dont encourage me to get another puppy, I'm sure hubby will have something to say about it 

I know which ones are Woody & Woodetta now too, they are adorable. JD I do hope you will keep us up to speed on them. Can't wait to see how their coats turn out.


----------



## karenann1964

Here is another video.

Hope i'm not boring everyone but :ilmc: 

http://youtu.be/a6fu4FxqU5M


----------



## Jukee Doodles

*Video*

Here is our video of Sunday afternoon. Julia xx

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtuaS0nH8Eo


----------



## karenann1964

Poppy & Luna Video. 

http://youtu.be/34vZ8zMi5xI


----------



## DONNA

Great videos thanks guys dx


----------



## michaelwatson54

Brilliant video's and photo's everybody Thankyou


----------

